

Hacker Steals $500,000 Worth of Bitcoins - bproper
http://forum.bitcoin.org/index.php?topic=16457.0

======
ColinWright
Submitted 6 hours ago: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2652900>

Much, _much_ discussion there already. Don't add to it here.

